# Huanchaco - Trujillo



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

El domingo fui al aeropuerto y luego me di una vuelta x Huanchaco, ayer tb fui a Huanchaco y saque unas cuantas fotitos  Haber si les gusta, Huanchaco ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años, esta más ordenado, limpio y hay varias construcciones.

Llegando a Huanchaco:





























El "Parador Turístico Quibisich" es un sitio donde venden artesanías y tb comida (picarones, papa rellena, anticuchos, cachangas,etc) antes estaba en otro lugar q era feito, ahora ese lugar es una plazita














































Hay varias casas de este tipo, q están pegadas al acantilado










Vistas hacia el muelle



































































































































































Otra foto de los caballitos de totora, el muelle y el mar 











Espero q les haya gustado el paseito x Huanchaco, y comenten


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que buenas tomas, Carlos, te pasastes. La zona de la Urb. María del Socorro, a la entrada de Huanchaco, luce muy bien.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que rico!!! playita!!! que calmado se ve el mar... gracias por compartirlas se ven cheveres!


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Carlos_"U" said:


> El domingo fui al aeropuerto y luego me di una vuelta x Huanchaco, ayer tb fui a Huanchaco y saque unas cuantas fotitos  Haber si les gusta, Huanchaco ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años, esta más ordenado, limpio y hay varias construcciones.
> 
> 
> El "Parador Turístico Quibisich" es un sitio donde venden artesanías y tb comida (picarones, papa rellena, anticuchos, cachangas,etc) antes estaba en otro lugar q era feito, ahora ese lugar es una plazita
> ...


Muy cheveres tus fotos...las fotos con las de Caballitos de Totora estan como de postales...


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

si es cierto huanchaco a mejorado mucho hace muy poco, espero que el nuevo alcalde siga haciendo buenas obras para huanchaco y siga mejorandose!!!!!

muy buenas fotos...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonito, me encanta, que chèvere que se ve las fotos estàs precisas y geniales.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me trae gratos recuerdos huanchaco...  siempre sigue lindo y de seguro mejorará con el tiempo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

las mejores fotos de huanchaco que he visto hasta ahora.Es otra cosa la playa con sol!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Las fotos están geniales, Huachaco luce muy bien.

Una pregunta que es una cachanga?


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

una cachanga es... como te explico..., algo muy rico que se come juajuajua :banana: a mi me gusta hecharle ají  , mm es delgada, ancha, crujiente el sabor es parecido al de ...
mejor pruebala porque no se explica, se vive jaja


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Es un pez?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que lindas fotos....exelentes tomas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Es un pez?


Cachanga = Harina con agua mezclada y un poco de sal se amasa en forma de pelotitas despues cada pelotita se aplasta quedando en forma de disco se agarra con cuidado y se vierte en un sarten con aceite y se frie una vez frito se extrae del sarten y te lo comes con dulce o con aji.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Es un pez?


pez cachanga jeje  

como te dijo libidito, es algo parecido a un pan. pero aplanado...... y es muy rica  jjeje se hace con harina sin preparar kreo :-s lleva manteca, sal la harina y agua


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Que tambien se come con aji? 
mmmmm nunca lo intente.. siempre las como solas o con el lonchecito :lol: 
Si es cierto Huanchaco siempre mejora y su Luau es sin lugar a dudas.. APOTEOSICO! jajaja una de las mejores fiesyas de Trujillo.
BUENAS FOTOS. BUEN TRABAJO


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cachanga? nunca había escuchado...habrá que probar esa comida trujillana.
Bueno se ve bien Huanchaco, aunque todavía le falta.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta foto salio muy buena


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes tomas!
Un poco más allá, al tomar la curva, la vista es bacán! se ve el mar reflejando el sol y los acantilados huanchaqueros de fondo!!!

Por otro lado, no hay lugar en Huanchaco donde Pilsen Trujillo no haya instalado publicidad...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Huanchaco se perfila...*

como uno de los balnearios urbanos más importantes de la Costa peruana.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Asi es ! Huanchaco esta mejorando dia a dia y asi lo demuestran las imagenes.

Buen thread Carlos U, congrats !!!

PD: a mi no me gustan las cachangas...


----------

